# Quest HPS31, G5 Expert II, Hindsight Eclipse, Trophy-Ridge Ridge-Hunter



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

I just got a new bow setup and wanted to share my experiences. My first impression of the Quest HPS31 bow is that it’s nothing short of phenomenal. The bow measure 31-1/16” axle to axle. The brace height is 7-1/2”. Out of the box I removed the factory installed knock set and tied on a string loop. The factory installed String Suppression System needed to be adjusted and tightened down. I also installed a G5 Expert II rest, Hindsight Eclipse sight and Trophy-Ridge Ridge-Hunter two piece quiver. I prefer a homemade arrow holder (for the drop away rest) and some silencing measures with peel and stick fleece rounded out the package.

I squared up the nock point and then fired off 30 shots to break in the string, cables and loop. During that process I made a small adjustment in the draw stop on the cam to open up the valley a little (personal preference tuning). Most of those shots were “blind bale” to gauge the shock, vibration, noise, balance and draw cycle of the bow. If there is any shock, I couldn’t feel it. This bow is perhaps the smoothest shooting model I’ve ever laid my hands on. The draw cycle is also extremely smooth. Quest came out with a new cable guard they call the I-Glide Cable System. It basically entraps the cables inside the cable guard, which is lined with a ceramic looking material. No shot cycle noise was detected from the system and it should be a huge improvement from the cable slides and roller guard designs seen on other bows. Mine is a 70 pound pull model and I have it cranked to the max and it tested at exactly 70 pounds on both of my scales. The let-off is a little over 80%. It is perfectly balanced (for me) and I don’t need a stabilizer with this model. It is also very quiet and does not need any further silencing measures other than what came form the factory. The Trophy Ridge quiver installed easily and my testing showed no vibration from the two piece unit. In fact it might have actually reduced riser vibration as it does have four built in dampeners. It holds arrows securely and positions them close to the riser with good adjustability to fit about any kind of bow. 

After the short break in I paper tuned it, which only took three shots to get it punching clean holes. The Expert II Rest was a pleasure to tune with easy horizontal and vertical adjustments. The rest is also very solid and timing the pull-down-cord was made easy with the cord length adjustment on the rest. Sighting in was also a simple process. The Hindsight Eclipse has simple horizontal and vertical adjustments for both its front and rear sights. It took me about 10 shots to get things lined up perfectly. I shot the bow 30 times yesterday at 15. Today I put another 60 arrows through it at ranges out to 50 yards. This bow is a definite shooter. It’s very fast and as accurate as any bow I’ve ever shot. I’m no William Tell; however I was shooting very impressively with the setup, especially considering that I haven’t shot an arrow since November. At 20 yards, I was shooting 2” groups, dead center, in the bull. I’ll be doing more shooting this week and will check the actual speed and will also test it out from treestands, ground blinds and other fun stuff. I’ll report those finding here at a later date. 

At this point the only complaint I had was that the factory installed nock-set was a pain to remove. Everything else is awesome. I’m sure that this bow will be a big hit. If you try it you’ll like it.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for sharing your bow story! that picture sure is a nice one.

i have a QS33; and if your bow is anything like mine, its awesome! welcome to the Quest family....


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

jemedm said:


> that picture sure is a nice one.
> 
> i have a QS33; and if your bow is anything like mine, its awesome! welcome to the Quest family....


That photo was taken on my pool table. I had a big black bear rug and sewed it onto a camo cover that makes a cool looking pool table cover.

They also have a HPS33 which is a 33" version of the bow I got. I got used to using short length bows many years ago and really like them in ground blinds and tight treestand setups. The 31 is 3.7 pounds and the 33 is 3.9 so both are very light, but not so light as to be unstable. They also have an XPB model that has two cams. I went with the one cam HPS31 because I liked the draw cycle a little better. They are both very fast though. The fit and finish on my bow is second to none. It's a very well made bow.


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

*Speed Test*

I did some speed testing today. My arrows are 6075 Carbon Express Terminator Hunters. I’ve used them for many years and have been extremely pleased with their performance and have not felt any need to get anything else. They are consistent, accurate, and very tough and I have total confidence in them. My draw length is 28” and the arrows are cut so the insert comes about ½ inches from the rest. The G5 Expert II rest braces the arrow about 1” behind the spot where the brace height is measured and I take full advantage of that overdraw feature. My arrows are just under one ounce or 430 grains, which is fairly heavy, but they give me excellent flight characteristic, which is important since I test a lot of different broadheads on a regular basis. They also have excellent kinetic energy and it’s a rare event when I don’t get a complete pass-through on big game. 

With the bow set at it’s maximum poundage (70 lbs.) I shot three arrows and got an average speed of 272 fps. The bow is rated at 320 fps (IBO). I also shot a few spaghetti like arrows I have on hand that are close to the IBO standards and got speeds of 310 fps with my 28” draw. So among the Quests other accolades, it’s also the fastest bow I’ve ever owned.


----------



## TSLLC (May 1, 2008)

As a follow up, I've now shot over 1,000 arrows through the bow and it is still performing flawlessly. I have a bad shoulder and arthritis is setting in and yet I'm shooting better now with the Quest HPS31 than I have ever shot before. Sine I know I am not phisically cabable of improving my shooting at this stage in the game, I must attribute my increase in consistant accuracy to the bow. I am so looking forward to the upcomming bowhunting season.


----------

